# Head lifting groundbreaker



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

While cruising this months Oriental Trading Company catalog ,I came upon the picture of their headless mummies (see Below)
Since I became an expert last year at making groundbreakers,(with alot of help and many ideas from this forum) I want to copy this idea but add animation and actually have the ground breaker lift his head on and off.
I have a barbecue rotisserie motor and have cut a disc to make the up and down movement.
There is a basic pattern of mechanics to translate the round motion to an up and down motion and for the life of me I cannot get it right.
I know that there is a web site that shows these basic actions as I have run across it before while cruising Halloween sites. Unfortunatly I did not save it to my favorites.
If anyone knows the site address I am talking about or has another idea that I may not have thought of, I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean this?
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html

This may be the mech you need?
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/piston.html


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

YES!! Thanks Doc....that was the link I was looking for.
BTW...since looking at that link, I had one of those "EUREKA" moments.  
I think I am going to have to totally rebuild my model but at least I think I can do it now. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're very welcome!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

My guess is it would be a sissors type motion. 
With the pivot points in the body and in the head.

Just a guess.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome! good luck! Too bad i didn't get my faviorite magazine


----------

